
Ask HN: What's the most “well-crafted” piece of software you use? - awaxman11
By well crafted I mean fast, reliable, and good attention to detail. Related thread that inspired this post https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;craigmod&#x2F;status&#x2F;1268788533990289409
======
_____s
Things 3, it's a joy to use. I wish there were a mail app of similar quality!

Other than Things, the native Apple Notes app is great. It's simple, fast, and
works with a fuss. Sync also seems reliable enough for me.

~~~
satvikpendem
Have you seen Superhuman?

~~~
gingerlime
Not the OP but it looks really neat. Unfortunately (for me) I’m a bit worried
about privacy. It seems to me that —- like several email clients these days —-
my email essentially goes via their service. At the very least they hold auth
tokens?

I don’t know but is it too much to expect an email client that runs
exclusively on my device, doesn’t phone home or leaks metadata??

Disclaimer: I haven’t tried it but simply inferred this from their privacy
page. I could be wrong.

------
burntoutfire
I like SumatraPDF. Runs the circles in terms of performance around the sad
piece of crap that Adobe PDF Reader has become.

------
throwaway888abc
Vue Js ( [https://vuejs.org/](https://vuejs.org/) ) Fast, reliable, and good
attention to detail. Amazing execution by Evan
([https://twitter.com/youyuxi](https://twitter.com/youyuxi))

------
johnx123-up
Not now, but:

1\. Delphi 2\. OptiPerl (Check its screenshots
[https://www.uptiv.com/free/optiperl/](https://www.uptiv.com/free/optiperl/) )

------
kindly_fo
I like pocket app

------
zzo38computer
Possibly, TeX.

------
jrepinc
KDE Plasma

------
jamieweb
Pop!_OS

